# valor medio de una señal triangular



## luis281 (Jun 4, 2011)

hola amigos  estaba buscando por todo lado como desmotrar la formula del valor promedio de una señal triangular

f = (fmax+ fmin)/2

aca esta la demostracion

http://electro281.blogspot.com/2011/06/valor-medio-senal-triangular.html


----------



## dukex (Jun 4, 2011)

necesitás demostrarlo?  y de que trata el vínculo que estás compartiendo?


----------

